# Baby's Joints Popping/Clicking?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Do your baby's joints pop or click? Ds just turned 1 on Sunday & his hip still clicks. Sometimes his other joints click too, but it's mainly his one hip. I usually notice it during diaper changes or while he's laying on my lap nursing.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

my 7 mo's shoulders do. our wonderful ped says it's totally normal & it's just because they're so super flexible (sucking on her toes, etc!)


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I freaked out about this when DS was about 4 months old. His ped said it was totally normal too. I thought for sure he had some crazy rare bone/joint disease!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Weird, our ped, who's pretty crunchy & holistic, wants to order an ultrasound for him. She said she'd do some research & get back to me on whether she thinks it's necessary.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

My dh pops all the time - I thought it was genetic








My ds does it too - didn't worry too much about it.


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

I think it's genetic, too. My joints make a lot of noise as do my mom's. I've noticed ds#2 "popping" sometimes when I pick him up (mostly in his shoulder I think). I didn't even think to bring it up to the ped. I guess I figured if he didn't seem bothered by it why should I?


----------



## kristinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi ladies. I am a pediatric chiropractor and I thought that I would give you my opinion on this matter. While babies are very flexible and floppy, I would be concerned about popping especially when it is involving your baby's hips. There are many problems that can affect your baby's hips and it is imperative that you discover these problems as soon after birth as possible so that they can be treated to prevent lifelong problems. Now it concerns me when you say that his hips pop when you change his diaper because that is a textbook description of a baby with congenital hip dysplasia. My advice is to find a peditric chiropractor in your area and have your baby checked out. Pediatric chiros are specialists when it comes to your baby's bones and nervous system. It is always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

my ds does it and sometimes i'm just like "gosh" doc says it's normal.


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been wondering the same thing lately. While my DD's hips don't crack, her shoulder and wrists sometimes do. Does anyone else have this experience?


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crocus* 
I've been wondering the same thing lately. While my DD's hips don't crack, her shoulder and wrists sometimes do. Does anyone else have this experience?

Yes to the wrists with DD#1, although she has slowly started to outgrow it.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS's joints make some noise... but then again, so does every single joint in my body so... I haven't worried about it.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristinc* 
Hi ladies. I am a pediatric chiropractor and I thought that I would give you my opinion on this matter. My advice is to find a peditric chiropractor in your area and have your baby checked out. Pediatric chiros are specialists when it comes to your baby's bones and nervous system. It is always better to be safe than sorry.

YES! Find a ped chiro and make a visit. My best friend's 9 mo old DD FINALLY got relief from a lifelong chronic snotty nose that everyone blamed on allergies after her first visit to the chiro.... wierd but true. DIfferent from your issue, but going to the chiro is always a great precaution even if troubling symptoms are not so obvious.

Best wishes!


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

yep... i totally and wholeheartedly agree with kristinc as well. (dh is a chiro, but, alas, a sports physician)

my daughter had problems when nursing on my left side, but she was adjusted at 3 weeks old and was great after that. we also made a special trip at 6 months. she also was very "poppy" and it was very reassuring to find out that she was ok. her back would crackle and pop quite dramatically when she was picked up. turns out we were inadvertantly "adjusting" her by our hand positions when picking her up.

we have to bring reece in to dh's ped chiro friend. hopefully it will help with his carseat issues...


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

My DS "cracks" and "pops" on occasion when I pick him up. I've never been sure if it is his shoulders or back or what... but I can feel it and it is creepy. I think it is a normal part of their flexibility though.


----------

